# The Slate Mine - N/Wales - May 2015



## Megaman (Jun 7, 2015)

I have had a few outings but not really had enough time to report so hopefully I will be clearing the backlog in the next few weeks  

This was an arranged visit down this cavern with a qualified cave leader. The slate mines are everywhere around the Snowdonian Hills and I certainly recommend if you get the opportunity to get down there. This labyrinth was approximately 800mtrs below the peak and the network of tunnels is just astonishing (hence the need for a guide). 

The history of these mines is extensive but those who are interested please follow this link: 
Slate industry in Wales - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Breathe taking access & egresses: 


DSC_0218 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr


DSC_0107 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr


DSC_0111 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr

Remnants of the original workers still surface after floods & digs: 


DSC_0176 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr


DSC_0171 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr
Old tracks, old trolleys & mechanics only contribute to the time capsule feel: 


DSC_0210 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr


DSC_0213 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr


DSC_0201 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr


DSC_0129 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr

Some of the caverns, underground lakes and environment: 


DSC_0192 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr

This wall was built to store waste materials in the cavern at the rear: 


DSC_0183 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr

The straight lines are actually holes drilled by hand. The holes would then have explosives threaded through and ignited to release large chunks of slate: 


DSC_0182 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr
Some water features: 


DSC_0145 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr


DSC_0132 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr


DSC_0117 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr

The exit is in sight: 


DSC_0116 by Kevin McAughrey, on Flickr

It was a great day, thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 7, 2015)

Stunning collection.


----------



## krela (Jun 7, 2015)

I do love a good slate mine, thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah I like slate mines too
looks good,thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 8, 2015)

That first shot is a winner! Loving the boat on the water too! 
Fantastic set, cheers for sharing


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 13, 2015)

Love it. That first pic is quality
Cheers for sharing


----------



## Megaman (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback It was a great day and fully recommend a visit if you ever get over to Snowdon area.


----------

